

Hackers break into Subaru Outback via text message - chadgeidel
http://www.engadget.com/2011/08/04/hackers-break-into-subaru-outback-via-text-message/

======
chadgeidel
All articles pointing to this event seem to indicate they actually were able
to start the engine. I'm having a hard time believing any car manufacturer
would build this into the car. Any ideas how this was pulled off?

What actually happened? (perhaps they unlocked the doors with a text and then
hotwired the car?)

~~~
gvb
I did not see a text-enabled remote engine starter on the Subaru web site, and
the article was unclear if it was a stock Subaru or it they added an
aftermarket "text your car" widget.

After-market "text" widgets are available: <http://text2car.com/>

